# Survival-Kit



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ihr erinnert euch - es gab/gibt mal diese Überlebensmesser mit hohlem Griff, da drin auch 10 m Angelschnur und ein paar Haken.

Damit man bei Flugzeugabsturz oder Weltuntergangsszenarien wenigstens noch die Chance auf nen Fisch hat..

Was meint ihr, was braucht man zwingend, was ist mindestens notwendig, damit man im Falle des Falles erfolgreich für ein paar Tage/Wochen wirklich Fisch fangen kann im Notfall??

Welche Methoden sind am erfolgversprechendsten, welches Material braucht man dazu?

Und immer dran denken, dass das so leicht und platzsparend wie möglich sein muss - man will ja nicht mehr Kalorien durch schleppen verbrauchen als  man vielleicht an Fisch fangen kann..

Sozusagen absolutes Minimalistenangeln mit Minimalistenausrüstung, rein zum Überleben..


----------



## pike-81 (12. Oktober 2013)

Mhm, eigentlich braucht man nichts. Einen Speer mit einer Feuersteinspitze basteln, und dem nächsten Moosrücken durch selbigen treiben.


----------



## Bieroholiker (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

ne einfache billige fertigmontage für stipruten hat da früher bei mir gute dienste geleistet. würmer, maden, käfer findet man überall und ein stecken sollte auch kein problem sein. und von hand gehts auch.


----------



## Schneidi (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Wenns ums überleben geht würd ich nen feuerstahl zum messer mitnehmen und sprengstoff und zünder zum fischen. Kann man ja super in den griff stopfen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, was braucht man zwingend, was ist mindestens notwendig, damit man im Falle des Falles erfolgreich für ein paar Tage/Wochen wirklich Fisch fangen kann im Notfall??
> 
> Welche Methoden sind am erfolgversprechendsten, welches Material braucht man dazu?


Was immer gerne vergessen wird, sind die scharfen Zähne vielerorten auf der Welt. 

So ging es mir in Florida im Golf, da war selbst die 0,60mm Mono schneller ab als einem lieb war (war nur eine Garnele auf dem Haken und trotzdem). Erst so ein dickes altertümliches Hechtvorfach mit Einzelhaken ließ es zu, die nacheinander herauszuwuchten.

Gleiche Sachlage bei Weltumsegler Schiffbrüchigen. Gibts ein spannendes Buch zu, wo die Yacht sank und die Schiffbrüchigen sehr lange in ihrer Rettungsinsel auf dem Ozean ausharren müßten. Größtes Problem beim Fischfangen wollen, dass viele Fischlies immer gleich die selbstgebogenen Angelhaken aus Sicherheitsnadeln mitnahmen. Also eine Reihe Platzsparender Einzelhaken und einige Stücke Stahlvorfach sind neben der eigentlichen Angelleine schon mal Grundvoraussetzung, dass auch was für die Pfanne bei rauskommt! :m


----------



## Balam0r (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Hmmm

Glaube dass fischen mit selbstgebasteltem Speer nicht so einfach ist. Erstens brauch man dafür wiederum Dinge zum herstellen, und zweitens ist es unhandlich wenn man damit durch den Jungle soll 

Also an Haken und schnur geht imo nix vorbei.

Als Kind hab ich Bachforellen mit kleinen Sicherheitsnadeln an Drachenschnur und Korken gefangen - ohne Probleme.

Ergo: ich votiere für Haken und Schnur  Klein, leicht, immer und überall einsetzbar


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



> PS: Allerdings halte ich 10m 20er Schnur und 3 Haken fuer ZU minimalistisch


Hab ich auch gedacht.

Auch die Frage grobe geflochtene oder Mono (Tragkraft versus Abrieb, Fangerfolg (feiner) versus den Fisch auch rauskriegen, wenn er beisst(grober)), die Frage Gewicht/Blei (man muss ja Köder irgendwie ins Wasser bzw. nicht nur an die Oberfläche kriegen), Bissanzeige etc..

Hakengröße (kleiner für mehr Bisse, größer fürs rauskriegen) ist da auch so ne Frage.

Da gibt's wohl einiges zu bedenken (ich fang da ja auch grad erst an), finde das aber schon spannend.

Was braucht man, um mit möglichst wenig mitzuschleppenden Gerät möglichst sicher Fische fangen kann??...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



> PS: Planst Du zufaellig einen 5-Tage-Ich-geh-mal-gucken-ob-ich-das-schaffe-Ueberlebenstrip in Lappland?


Ne, war aus nem Telefonat mit Franz entstanden, die Frage..
Man kommt ja beim labern auf alles mögliche..


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Es gab mal eine Zeit, da musst ich mich sowohl beruflich, sprich bei zusätzlichen Ausbildungen beim Bund, sowohl auch freiwillig gerne mit der Thematik beschäftigen.

Das absolut entscheidensten Datails für ein Überleben nach einem Unglück, oder was auch immer, sind der unbedingte Wille und einige grundlegende Fähigkeiten. Beides kann man nicht kaufen.

Für den minimalistischen Fischfang, wenn er der Ernährung dienen soll braucht man wirklich nur Schnur und Haken. Wobei es auch sehr einfach herzustellende Mittel direkt aus dem Umfeld gibt. Um sich eine den Zweck erfüllende Fischmahlzeit muss man keine gute Portionsforelle angeln. Das geht auch mit einem Dutzend Kleinfischen, die man z.B. in eine improvisierte Falle lockt. In einer derartigen Ausnahmesituation muss man sich von den üblichen Denkweisen lösen. Da gelten keine Regeln mehr. Da geht es ausschließlich ums satt werden, wie ist völlig egal. Und für diese Sättigung darf möglichst wenig eigene Energie und Zeit draufgehen. Beides benötigt man dringendst um wie in die Zivilisation zu kommen!

Nicht unerheblich ist es auch, wo und zu welcher Jahreszeit man in so eine Überlebenssituation kommt. Nur danach richtet es sich, was in so einem Überlebenspaket unbedingt drin sein muss. In subtropischen und tropischen Regionen kommt man mit weniger aus, vermutlich als orstfremder Mitteleuropäer auch deutlich schneller ums Leben, da wir die spezifischen Gefahren solcher Gegenden nicht gewöhnt sind. In unseren gemäßigten Breiten kommt man etwa auf das Volumen eines kleinen Tagesrucksackes, b.z.w. einer normalen Spinntasche, will man das Minimum an Ausrüstung unterbringen, um 2 - 3 Wochen "ohne alles" durchzuhalten. Vorausgesetzt man kann mit dem Zeug umgehen und weiß vorher, was man außer einem Fisch sonst noch essen, verdauen und überleben kann.

Um das zu trainieren sollte es auch nicht unbedingt Winter sein. Eine Jahreszeit, wo es auch Früchtes des Waldes und des Feldes gibt, empfiehlt sich da sehr und es bleibt schwierig genug!


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Also ich denke das Minimalste was ich mitnehmen würde wäre:
*Gutes Messer, Feuerstein, große Haken, Stahlvorfach 40m mit 500m 0,40er Mono....!*
Meiner Logik nach sind die Fische im Takatukaland (oder wo auch immer man landet) es nicht gewohnt beangelt zu werden, also sind große Haken schlichtweg sicherer.
Stahlvorfach, da wie schon oben erwähnt die Zähne etwas schärfer sind als bei uns 
Gutes Messer zum Bau diverser Hilfsmittel (Unterstand, Floß etc. ) 
Feuerstein, es gibt denke ich nichts schlimmeres als in einer ausweglosen Situation sich auch noch den Ar*** abzufrieren und das Feuer hält die Moral und somit den Überlebenswillen aufrecht. Im Notfall könnte man sich noch einen Einbaum ausbrennen. Des Weiteren vertreibt das Feuer wilde Tiere und man ist sicherer.
Ansonsten kann man sich mit dieser Grundausrüstung schon einige Zeit am Leben erhalten bis es zu einer Rettung kommt.


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Was man definitv und gerost im Laden verrosten lassen kann, ist genau dieses "Überlebensmesser". Für saubere Schneidarbeiten viel zu klobig und für derbe Arbeiten dennoch zu instabil, was auch eine Laie schon sehen kann. Die an die sonderbare Klinge gelötete hohle Grifftülle kann nichts aushalten und auch die durch allerlei skurile Auskerbungen unterbrochene Klinge hat dadurch nur jede Menge Sollbruchstellen.

500 m 30er Mono, 50 2er Wurmhaken und ein gutes nordisches Messer. Da kommt man schon ziemlich weit, wenn man weiß wie!


----------



## kati48268 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Mir fällt dazu ein:
Rüdiger Nehberg hat in einem seiner Bücher so schön geschrieben, "der letzte Köder ist man selbst". 
Kleiner Zeh, geronnenes Blut... #t
Er löste die Köderfrage aber mit einem von Eiter durchtränktem Pflaster und fing damit kl. Welse.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

*son Teil* und kann nix mehr passieren unterwegs ! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Was soll denn die ganze Zeit das Stahlvorfach?? Wie bekomme ich den Stahl an die Schnur und den Haken?


Kannst Du Knoten oder weißt du nicht (mehr) was das ist? :q
Muss natürlich montagefertig geöst sein usw., sonst macht das keinen Sinn. 

Nochmal für die, die es nicht glauben wollen: Gerade im weltweiten Ozeanien und der größten Chance da bruchzulanden, beißt einem dauernd einer die Schnur ab. Da verhindern auch 50 vorhanden Haken nicht, dass man trotz intensiv beißender Fische verhungern kann. 
Nicht einen gabs ohne ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr erinnert euch - es gab/gibt mal diese Überlebensmesser mit hohlem Griff, da drin auch 10 m Angelschnur und ein paar Haken.
> 
> Damit man bei Flugzeugabsturz oder Weltuntergangsszenarien wenigstens noch die Chance auf nen Fisch hat..
> 
> ...




Steht der Rausschmiss bevor?|kopfkrat|supergri

PS: In unseren Breiten sollte doch ein Tagesmarsch genügen um wieder Anschluss zur Zivilisation zu finden(Straße, Dorf usw.).


----------



## glavoc (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

ich würde mir 0,45 - 0,50 abriebsfester Monoschnur ca. 100m auf eine kleine Spule wickeln, salzwasserfeste Haken von bester Qualität und Stärke in verschiedenen Größen (jedoch eher größer denn fein) einpacken. Wenn es ein "Überlebensmesser" sein sollte, dann ein "Rüdiger Nehberg-Glock Nachbau" oder eben ein einfaches, gutes schwed./norweg. Allroundmesser im Plastikgriff und mit Plastikscheide ganz ohne Schnickschnack . Kosten tun die fast nix, halten aber vieles und lange durch. Wirbel, Snaps, (Klemm-)Bleie, Posen, Rollen oder gar Ruten lass ich zuhause! Bevorzugte Angelmethode wird die freie Leine oder Paternoster auf Grund 
Ruten/Stöcke sind meist gar nicht notwendig (Handleine). Sollte mensch je weit werfen müssen, benutzt man dann einfach wie unsere Großväter den "Wurfstock" - Ein langer, (4-5m) Ast,kleines Bäumchen, Bambus etc. mit einer Astgabel...vorn in die Astgabel wird die Montage (Stein als Blei, Seitenarme (2 Stück) mit Naturköder gelegt. Am unteren Ende hält eine Hand die Schnur...diese ist abgewickelt...und dann wird ausgeworfen 
So haben zumindest bis zur Erfindung der Schnurspeicherrolle und auch danach viele Generationen noch geangelt...aber wahrscheinlich wird man am meisten vor den Füssen angeln...Denkt dran - Zeit hat man mehr als genug!! Es muss nicht schnell gehen...


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Und ob der Faktor Zeit eine Rolle spielt!

Was du sofort brauchst, ist sauberes Trinkwasser. Spätestens mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit einen Unterschlupf, der wenigstens das Gröbste abhält und du brauchst ggf. ein Feuer. Gegebenenfalls deshalb, weil man darauf im Sommer und auf einem Marsch auch mal verzichten kann. Essen ist für die ersten 48 Stunden ein eher zweitrangiges Problem.

Was den Zeitfaktor beeinflusst, ist wie man zu überleben hat. Auf der berühmten einsamen Insel, von der nur wegkommt, wer gefunden wird, oder auf dem Marsch zurück ins Leben, von dem man nur ungefähr eine Ahnung hat, wo das wieder angeht.

Ich vermutet mal schwer, dass die meisten schon daran scheitern würden, bei der aktuellen Witterung ein Feuer mit Behelfmitteln zu entzünden, zu unterhalten und bis morgen ohne Unterkühlung, halbwegs trocken durchzuhalten. Von der Gewinnung eines dabei dringend notwendigen Heißgetränkes mal ganz abgesehen, den worin erhitzen und aus was gewinnen...!?


----------



## glavoc (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

@ Andal, das bezog sich nur auf das reine Angeln...ansonsten gebe ich dir leider Recht...Unterschlupf, Feuer, Trinken ist lebensnotwendig (und die meisten Unfälle ereignen sich wohl, da viele Urlauber/Outdooraktiven versuchen im Dunkeln zurückzulaufen...statt sich rechtzeitig ein Biwak einzurichten..um am nächsten Tag bei Tageslicht einfach weiterzuschauen!


----------



## Stulle (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

ich hab mal eine doku über ein indio folk gesehen das erst vor 80 Jahren den erstkontakt zur "Europäischen" Zivilisation hatte und auch so gut wie alles ablehnte was nicht traditionel war und jetzt kommts das einzige ! was sie an modernen sachen hatten waren ca 20m Nylonschnur und Stahlhaken  ich denk mal die wissen am besten was man wirklich braucht #h Schnell ein paar brassen/grundeln rauszuppeln ist ernährungstechnisch bestimmt besser als ewig auf großfisch zu warten.


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Man muss in so einer Lage auch bedenken, dass man noch nicht mal das so gewohnte Filetierbrett dabei hat, ganz zu schweigen von Kühlmöglichkeiten, großen Mengen an Salz und so weiter. Was bringt es das, mühsam auf einen großen Fisch zu angeln? Man ißt etwas davon und der Rest ist, wenn es hergeht, nach ein paar Stunden bereits verdorben. Also geht der Trend hier eindeutig zum Kleinfisch. Einfach zu portionieren und selbst mit improvisierten Mitteln eingermaßen konservierbar (dörren, räuchern...), wenigsten für kurze Zeiträume. 

Sicher gibts da auch Ausnahmen, wie meinetwegen ein subarktischer Fluss voller aufsteigender Lachse. Da kann es halt unter Umständen unerquicklich werden, wenn sich ein solider Bär ungefragt zum Abendessen einlädt.

Die Zubereitung ist dann der nächste Schritt. Topf und Pfanne haben wir nicht. Darum wird es den meisten am sinnvollsten erscheinen, den Fisch irgendwie zu grillen und das ist hier genau die schlechteste Art. Es geht dabei einfach zu viel Energie in Form von Fischfett verloren. Also den Fisch irgendwie kochen, wenn es eine warme Mahlzeit sein soll, oder am besten den Inuit folgen und den Fisch roh verzehren. Im Rogen, Gehirn und unter der Haut ist das meiste Fett zu finden. Keine Sorge, mit dem Hunger sinkt die Ekelschwelle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Du bist aber ganz schön wieder im Geiste der Y-Tours unterwegs, Andal, nicht wahr?  
hat dich voll gepackt ... :q


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Eher weniger. Da hab ich zwar viel gelernt, was das angeht, aber ich habs mal eine Zeit lang als eine Art Hobby mit ein paar Kumpels betrieben. Jugendlicher Tatendrang... heute würde mir alleine der marode Rücken schon was erzählen!


----------



## glavoc (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

zur "Konservierung" - hat man genügend Holz zur Verfügung, kann man räuchern, trocknen oder in der Glut ganz langsam garen... Wie groß die Fische sind, hängt eher von der Gegend ab in der man "landet" 
Hat man Ziitrusfrüchte (auf der berühmten Südseeinsel  ) gart man die Fische mit deren Säure...hab da doch mal eine Doku gesehen ...300 Tage allein auf einem Atoll.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-jMXewPK64Hier:


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wird man hier solang' belabert, bis man im Notfall wirklich noch Fisch faengt...



Alles nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis man den ersten völlig verfilzten ABler irgendwo am Ufer herumhüpfen sieht... "Ouh, Ouh, ...ich habe Fisch gefangen, ...Feuer gemacht! Ouh!"


----------



## glavoc (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

ja, und bei den Meeresgrundeln ist es so, das da meist eine 1 bis 2 m lange Sehne tut, großer Haken mit einem Muschelstück am Stock...so fängt zumindest mein alter Herr immer noch beeindruckend viele und relativ große im meist knietiefem Küstenfelsengestein...
Mein "Pseudonym" ist eben jene gemeine Mittelmeergrundel


----------



## Hechters (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Thomas meint diese Art Messer. Hab es schon seid einigen Jahren. Haken und Schnur hab ich damals direkt ausgetauscht.#h


----------



## Wollebre (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

erst stellt sich doch die Frage aus welcher Situation heraus kommt man in solch eine Situation.
Wenns Flugzeug abschmiert hilft vielleicht noch beten. Spätestens beim Einchecken beim Abflug werden Messer und andere scharfe Gegenstände die im Handgepäck sind abgenommen.

Die nächste Möglichkeit wäre man macht eine Weltumsegelung und der Kahn säuft ab. Wenns nicht so schnell geht, kann man einige Sachen noch einpacken. Aber minimales fertiges Survivalset hätte ich immer griffbereit:
ein stabiles Messer wie es heute bei Eliteeinheiten im Einsatz ist, 100m Mono 0,40 (dünneres Mono vertüdelt zu leicht beim auswerfen und aufspulen), unterschiedlich große Haken nichtrostend Gr. 1 bis 2/0, ca. 5St. 40cm lange Stahlvorfächfach in 30lbs (kann man problemlos knoten), 50 m 4mm Kordel um Biwak zu bauen, 1m 6mm Schlauch um Wasser aus enge Stellen aufzusaugen, kleinen Becher aus Metall, beschichtete Notfalldecke aus dem Erste Hilfe Kasten falls es kalt werden sollte oder auch zum Auffangen von Regenwasser, Kompass und kleines Brennglas oder Feuerstein, kleine Flasche Jod, nichts schlimmer als eine offene Wunde in den Tropen .
Wer ans Meer kommt hat auch schnell eine Angelrolle in Form einer Plastikflasche die überall angespült werden (leider). Anei ein Foto von gesammelten Müll auf einer kleinen unbewohnten Insel in einem Atoll. Schnur am Hals gut festbinden und ca. 25m auf die Flasche wickeln. Als Wurfgewicht nimmt man ein Stück Koralle. ca. 1m Schnur lose in die Hand und mit Schleuderwurf erreicht gut richtig gute Weiten (den Flaschenhals dabei in Wurfrichtung halten). Das gerade die letzten drei Wochen auf den Malediven von Einheimische gesehen die über unser High Tech Tackle nur gelacht haben..... Darum nicht lachen, sondern mal selbst testen.

In D kommt man wohl nicht in die Situation, es sei man denkt sich einige Szenarien aus. Aber vor vielen Jahren bei einer Durchschlageübung bei der BW in Unterfranken nur mit Schnur und Haken mit Regenwurm einem Forellenzüchter um einige Flossenträger leichter gemacht.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Andal schrieb:


> Und ob der Faktor Zeit eine Rolle spielt!
> 
> Was du sofort brauchst, ist sauberes Trinkwasser. Spätestens mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit einen Unterschlupf, der wenigstens das Gröbste abhält und du brauchst ggf. ein Feuer. Gegebenenfalls deshalb, weil man darauf im Sommer und auf einem Marsch auch mal verzichten kann. Essen ist für die ersten 48 Stunden ein eher zweitrangiges Problem.
> 
> ...



Ah watt..

Die meisten haben sicher Bear Grylls gesehen. Einfach nachmachen, was der vortanzt. Hilft zwar nicht zu überleben, verkürzt aber die Leiden erheblich. |supergri


----------



## Thunderstruck (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

@Wollebre
Super Beitrag. Vielen Dank #h

P.S
Welches Messer einer Eliteeinheit hast Du da besonders im Auge?


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Sehr zu empfehlen:

Das Kampfmesser der FFF, der  Force Fromage de France!


----------



## Walsumer80 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Andal schrieb:


> Sehr zu empfehlen:
> 
> Das Kampfmesser der FFF, der  Force Fromage de France!



Da kommen mir gleich die Tränen,so eins hat mein Vater mir als erstes Messer im Bayernurlaub gekauft und ich meinem Sohn dieses Jahr im Bayernurlaub und das im gleichem Ort und im gleichem Laden,nur leider nicht mehr beim gleichem Verkäufer.


----------



## Thunderstruck (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Andal schrieb:


> Sehr zu empfehlen:
> 
> Das Kampfmesser der FFF, der  Force Fromage de France!


Danke für den Tip erstmal!
Das echt Dein ernst Andal?
Find das irgendwie nicht martialisch genug für ein Kampfmesser#h


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Thunderstruck schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip erstmal!
> Das echt Dein ernst Andal?
> Find das irgendwie nicht martialisch genug für ein Kampfmesser#h



Hast du eine Ahnung, wie vor dieser Klinge ein Schaudern durch alle französischen Käse- aber auch Wurstsorten geht! Die Ordonanzwaffe der FFF ist übrigens ein richtig langes Baguette.


----------



## Thunderstruck (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Deine Antworten sind immer mit einer gehörigen Portion Ironie so wohl als auch mit Sarkasmus gewürzt.
Mögen Deine Antworten zur Richtigstellung in Zukunft frei von diesem sein #h


----------



## Wollebre (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Andal, einfach klasse wie du mit deinen Kommentaren das Board belebst. Die "Käsedolche" kann man wohl noch gerade zum Schnitzen von Zahnstocher gebrauchen. 
Für rauhere Tätigkeiten muss etwas stabileres her auch wenn die nicht billig sind. Messer bei denen die Klinge nicht voll durch den Griff geht sind ein no go. Nur Messer die sich im harten militärischen Einsatz bewährt haben sollten genommen werden wie z.B. die von Eickhorn die u.a. Militärs ausrüsten.
www.amazon.de/Eickhorn-KM2000/dp/B001FS2VP8%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAI2OUHUC2IPHVEYIQ%26tag%3Dxxsa-21%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB001FS2VP8&ascsubtag=13816093046352

oder

www.angelmueller.de/Gerber+-+Ueberlebensmesser+LMF-II-A-S-E-K-.htm

von einer Machete würde ich Abstand nehmen da zu schwer und für kleine und mittlere Fische zu zerlegen zu unhandlich.
Äste fürs Feuer bekommt man auch mit einem Messer klein.
Klinge schräg zur Maserung ansetzen und mit einem anderen Ast oder zur Not einen Stein auf den Messerrücken hauen. Wenn sich eine Kerbe gebildet hat den Ast entgegen der Kerbstelle kräftig mehrmals gegen einen Stein oder Baumstamm hauen. Selbst noch im Bast befindliche Kokusnüsse bekommt man mit einem scharfen Messer auf.

Wer sich tiefer mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen will, sollte sich entsprechende Lektüre besorgen. Nur mit der Ausrüstung allein sind die Chancen zu überleben bestimmt sicherlich sehr gering.
www.kotte-zeller.de/Survival-Abenteuer.htm?websale8=kotte-zeller-shop&ci=010119


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Grundsätzlich liegt man nicht falsch, wenn man sich an den Klingenformen der Arbeitsmesser der jeweilig bereisten Region orientiert. Mittlerweile ist es ja eh so, dass man vor lauter Paranoia der Sicherheitsbehörden fast nur noch nackt in den Flieger kommt. Da würde ich mich nur noch mit dem Werkezug eindecken, das vor Ort benutzt wird und erhältlich ist. 

Es ist auch für einen Europäer etwas befremdlich, wie anderswo Messer wahrgenommen werden. Auf Sri Lanka habe ich Mitreisende erlebt, die mit äußerstem Mißtrauen beäugt wurden, weil sie ein Klappmesser am Gürtel führten. Während man selber mit einem blanken Haumesser herumlaufen kann und keinerlei Aufsehen damit erregt, weil das eh jeder als tägliches Werkzeug benutzt und führt.

Die Empfehlungen von Wollebre sind gut, wobei ich mehr die zwei Klingen bevorzuge. Eine kleines, aber dafür maximal scharfes Messer, wie eben das Opinel, das man gerade wegen dem einfachen Stahl an bald jedem Stein wieder sauscharf bekommt und ein richtiges Hauwerkzeug, wie ein Golok, oder eine Heppe. Sicher wäre auch eine Axt nicht schlecht, aber auch wieder schwer und sperrig zu transportieren.

Was ich auch bei uns beim Angeln nicht missen möchte, ist neben einem guten Arbeitsmesser eine Klappsäge mit japanischem Zugsägeblatt!


----------



## Jose (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Andal schrieb:


> ...
> Was ich auch bei uns beim Angeln nicht missen möchte, ist neben einem guten Arbeitsmesser eine Klappsäge mit japanischem Zugsägeblatt!



...und natürlich freies wlan überall :g

evtl. nochmal den eingangspost lesen...

kleinst und feinst und sicherst wären kokkelskörner.
immer und jeden fisch - zum nachtisch einen kleinen rausch.

kammamabeimthemaableiben:q


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Unterschätzt mal die Opinels nicht!

Die haben schon auch ihre Vorteile:
Sie sind federleicht.
Und im Survialkit zählt jedes Gramm!
Den butterweichen Stahl können auch weniger geübte ganz leicht schleifen.
Wenn man´s kann rasiermesserscharf...

:mZur Abwehr von Grizzlys sind sie nur bedingt geeignet, aber wenn man z.B. mal schnell Arm oder Bein amputieren will, ein hervorragender Ersatz für ein Skalpell!   
Den Schnitt aber unbedingt an einem Gelenk ansetzten, falls man keine Säge griffbereit hat!


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Bei der Amputation kann dir doch sicher der Grizzly behilflich sein.


----------



## da Poser (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



> Schnur am Hals gut festbinden und




Dazu gibt es auf youtube einige Videos.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-j-WUk0vJoE

oder Fischfallen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAB7KljY-9E

In einer echten Survival Situation würde ich Montagen wie Aalschnüre auslegen, solche Paternostersysteme erhöhen die Fangchancen.

Wer sich wirklich für das Thema interessiert sollte sich mal hier umschauen:
http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/forum.php

Das Thema Survivalkits wurde dort schon oft kontrovers diskutiert. Aber auch auf Youtube findet man unzählige Videos zu dem Thema.



> Für rauhere Tätigkeiten muss etwas stabileres her auch wenn die nicht billig sind.


Ja ein stabiles feststehendes bei dem der Erl möglichst weit in den Griff reicht oder gleich ein "full tang" wäre wohl die bessere Wahl.
Messer wie das Fallkniven F1, ein Coldsteel Trailmaster oder ein Esee sind da besser.


----------



## Thunderstruck (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Andal, einfach klasse wie du mit deinen Kommentaren das Board belebst. Die "Käsedolche" kann man wohl noch gerade zum Schnitzen von Zahnstocher gebrauchen.
> Für rauhere Tätigkeiten muss etwas stabileres her auch wenn die nicht billig sind. Messer bei denen die Klinge nicht voll durch den Griff geht sind ein no go. Nur Messer die sich im harten militärischen Einsatz bewährt haben sollten genommen werden wie z.B. die von Eickhorn die u.a. Militärs ausrüsten.
> www.amazon.de/Eickhorn-KM2000/dp/B001FS2VP8%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAI2OUHUC2IPHVEYIQ%26tag%3Dxxsa-21%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB001FS2VP8&ascsubtag=13816093046352


Super, das hab ich auch gerade im Blick gehabt
Macht die "Säge" Sinn?
oder wäre eine glatte Klinge besser, weils sich einfacher nachschärfen lässt?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Thunderstruck schrieb:


> Super, das hab ich auch gerade im Blick gehabt
> Macht die "Säge" Sinn?
> oder wäre eine glatte Klinge besser, weils sich einfacher nachschärfen lässt?


So ein Sägeschliff macht schon Sinn:
Es ist wirklich beeindruckend, wie mühlos man damit manches durchtrennen kann, an dem man mit einer glatten Klinge ewig dahinsäbelt...
Seile z.B.

Aber Nachschärfen ist nur was für Profis!


----------



## Jose (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

[zitat FranzJosef]Bei den ganzen Messertipps kommt sich mein kleines Werbegeschenk-Taschenmesser ja noch kleiner vor... Ein Glueck, dass es vor 3 Tagen noch nicht wusste, dass es zum Bau des kleinen Regenunterstandes nicht geeignet ist, sonst haette es eventuell sogar gestreikt...[/zitat]

mit weißblick: ein deutscher ohne bajonett braucht mindestens ein supermesser.
evtl. zum eleganten suizid, weil: zum fische-fangen hat er ja nix dabei außer seinem messer.

früher hieß es: thema verfehlt.

aber messer..., naja, das bajonett eben...


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Also mein Survival Kit würde enthalten:

- mittlere Spinnrute mit 4000er Rolle und ein paar Wobblern und Blinkern
- Heckler und Koch MP7
- Göffel


----------



## kreuzass (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Survival-Kit?
Trage ich den ganzen Tag mit mir rum. Kopp, Hände. Das reicht. Der Rest findet sich schon. |znaika::m


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Besonders wenn du vor einem Löwen, Bären, Krokodil, Tiger usw. stehst, werden dir deine blossen Hände viel nützen.


----------



## kreuzass (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Wohl war. Aber in so einer Situation wäre wohl das optimalste Survival-Kit völlig fehl am Platze. |gutenach


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Deswegen die MP7...#t


----------



## Dsrwinmag (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Deswegen die MP7...#t


Die 4,6x30 findet man im Dschungel dann auch an jeder Ecke?
Mit 500 Joule wirst du einen Löwen nur verärgern; bestenfalls stimulieren!:q

Ohne den "Prepper-Freaks" zu nahe zu treten,
aber etwas realistischer könnte man schon fantasieren...

http://shtfschool.com/SelcoForum.pdf


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Chiforce (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Evtl. ist diese Bundeswehr-Zusammenstellung ganz praktisch, obwohl ich höherwertigeres Material empfehlen würde.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/260994409146


----------



## Stefff (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Morgen!

Da es im Eingangspost hauptsächlich ums Fische fangen, während einer Notsituation ging, würd ich mich diesbezüglich auf Schnur(Mono u. Multi) und ein paar Haken in versch. Größen beschränken und noch ne Spule mit etwas feinem Stahl!
Schnüre natürlich ausreichend, da nicht schwer aber zu vielem zu gebrauchen!
Das natürlich sonst noch ne Menge "Klimbims" benötigt wird is klar, aber zum Fische fangen reichen die drei Sachen, den rest gibts draussen gratis (Köder, Schwimmer, Bleiersatz)!
Zahnseide is auch ein Artikel, der nicht viel wiegt, aber super strapazierfähig und universell einsetzbar ist!
Zumindest geht man mit gepflegten Zähnen drauf :q!!

Stefff!


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Besonders wenn du vor einem Löwen, Bären, Krokodil, Tiger usw. stehst, werden dir deine blossen Hände viel nützen.



Gegen derlei Getier ist es am besten, wenn man einen großen Schmiedeamboss dabei hat. Wenn man den im richtigen Moment wegwirft, kann man viel schneller laufen!


----------



## da Poser (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



> Super, das hab ich auch gerade im Blick gehabt
> Macht die "Säge" Sinn?
> oder wäre eine glatte Klinge besser, weils sich einfacher nachschärfen lässt?


Ich halte für den Alltag nicht so viel von diesen taktischen Wellenschliffen. Sicherlich gibt es Einsatzfelder wie etwa von Spezialkräften bei denen es auf jede Sekunde ankommt und der Wellenschliff da Vorteile hat. Aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich es ist doch meistens völlig unerheblich ob man beispielsweise ein Seil in ein oder zwei Zügen durchschneidet. Zumal ich mit scharfen glatten Klingen bisher auch noch jedes Seil durchbekommen habe.

Vermutlich kauft Otto Eisenbieger so ein Wellenschliff-Messer eher wegen des tacticool Faktors um damit in "Starken-Mann"-Phantasien zu schwelgen, als das er es wirklich benötigen würde.
Das ist so ähnlich wie bei SUVs, von denen ein nicht unerheblicher Anteil eigentlich nur auf befestigten Straßen bewegt wird. Aber das Gefühl zu haben man "könnte", wenn man denn "wollte" gibt den meisten irgendwas.
Wobei sich jetzt bitte nicht diejenigen die so ein Teil wirklich gebrauchen können auf den Schlips getreten fühlen sollten.

Vorteil solcher "serrated" Klingen ist das einem manche Schnitte leichter von der Hand gehen. Jetzt muss sich jeder selber fragen ob diese Erleichterung für ihn so groß ist, dass sich so ein Wellenschliff lohnt. Hängt auch davon ab wie häufig man z.B. Seile schneiden muss. Wenn jemand dutzende Male am Tag kräftige Seile durchtrennen muss ist so ein Wellenschliff vielleicht keine schlechte Wahl.

Allerdings hat so ein Wellenschliff eben auch Nachteile.
Zum einen sind solche Klingen in der Regel auch teurer, zum anderen sind die Schnitte auch meistens nicht so sauber.
Das kann mal wichtig sein, z. B. beim Veredeln, da braucht man eine glatte nicht ausgefranste Schnittfläche, damit das Edelreis auch gut anwächst. 

Nicht zuletzt ist das Schärfen umständlicher, persönlich mag ich Messer kaum, wenn ich sie nicht selber schleiffen kann.
Wenn man aber von einer Survival-Situation ausgeht, sollte man Klingen auch unter widrigen Bedingungen in der Wildnis pflegen können, das schließt einen Wellenschliff eigentlich aus.


----------



## weserwaller (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Die meisten Survival Kits hier klingen wie meine normale AngelAusrüstung

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3821916&postcount=5


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Zum Angeln?
- ausreichend Schnur, eher kleine Haken, da kleine Fische erfolgsversprechender beangelbar sind, als mittelgroße oder gar Große. Stärke je nach Klimazone, ggf. etwas Draht zum Befestigen von Dingen und als Not-Stahlvorfach in zähnestarrenden Gewässern.

Grundsätzlich?
Angelausrüstung wäre wohl eines der letzten Dinge, die ich für einen Survival Trip mitnehmen würde. Als Konsument zahlreicher Survival-Ausstrahlungen und entsprechender Bücher bin ja fast schon so etwas wie ein Experte auf dem Gebiet. 

Unersetzlich scheint mir nur Messer und etwas zu Feuer machen zu sein. Letzteres gelingt ohne Hilfsmittel nur Freaks.

Sehr geil ist ein Gefäß zum Wasser erhitzen, um es trinkbar zu machen, aber auch hier wird man in vielen Gegenden mit etwas Glück aus dem Vorrat des Zivilisationsmülls schöpfen können.

Als nächstes würde ich wohl eine robuste Plastikplane als Witterungsschutz und Regensammler einpacken, wobei wir dann endgültig nicht mehr bei Notausrüstung sind. Eine kleine Überlebensdecke aus der erste-Hilfe-Kiste kommt dem wohl am nächsten.

Am Wichtigsten aber erscheint mir praktisches Wissen. Ich vermute dem Survival-Experten gelingt das Überleben ohne Ausrüstung besser als dem Couchpotatoe mit toller Ausrüstung.

Buchempfehlungen:

*Hysterie des Körpers von Joey Kelly* (Joes Ziel: Von Wilhelmshafen bis zur Zugspitze Joggen, ohne Essen und Trinken mitzunehmen. Es wird nur das gegessen und getrunken, was er unterwegs findet. Berater für seine Minimals-Ausrüstung ist Sir Vival Rüdiger Neberg. Und selbst diese Ausrüstung schrumpft der Kelly im Laufe der Zeit gesund, um jedes Gramm Gewicht zu sparen. Sehr unterhaltsam und erhellend und in der Klimazone Deutschland  ).

*Kai Sackmann, Überleben mit Nichts* (Leider kann Sackmann nicht gut schreiben, aber es ist das einzige Überlebensbuch, was wirklich davon ausgeht ohne Ausrüstung darzustehen (auch keine Schuhriemem!) und sehr praktisch ausgerichtet ist ("Versuchen Sie gar nicht erst ein Feuer zu machen"). 

*Neue Sendung auf DMAX:* Naked Survival. Ein Pärchen darf jeweils einen Gegenstand mitnehmen und wird ansonsten nackt für 21 Tage in der Wildnis abgesetzt. Wie sehr eingegriffen und gepfuscht wird ist natürlich fraglich, allerdings ist auch hier sehr erhellend dass sich die Ausgesetzten stets für ein Messer und Feuer entscheiden und ansonsten viel improvisieren können.

Beide Bücher sollten auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt fürn Appel undn Ei zu bekommen sein, da sie nicht sehr bekannt sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



> Grundsätzlich?
> Angelausrüstung wäre wohl eines der letzten Dinge, die ich für einen Survival Trip mitnehmen würde.


Das ist aber nun mal hier in einem Anglerforum der zu diskutierende Punkt wie auch die Fragestellung am Anfang. Sonst hätte ich mich eben in einem Bushcraft survival Forum angemeldet und da nach Überlebensstrategie gefragt..

Weltuntergang oder Flugzeugabsturz sollten ja nur zur Illustration dienen..

Die Frage hier in einem Anglerforum war und ist aber:
Was braucht man als "Minimalist" wirklich zum erfolgreich Fische angeln?

Unter dem Aspekt, dass es wenig wie möglich wiegen und sowenig wie möglich Platz wegnehmen soll, eben da man in Notsituationen Wichtigeres zu schleppen hat.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nun mal hier in einem Anglerforum der zu diskutierende Punkt wie auch die Fragestellung am Anfang. Sonst hätte ich mich eben in einem Bushcraft survival Forum angemeldet und da nach Überlebensstrategie gefragt..
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Darum bin ich auch sehr froh, dass ich diese Frage trotz meines Exkurses so vorbildlich beantwortet habe. |supergri

Ich bin auch nicht abgewichen und auf "Fische fangen", statt "Fische angeln" eingegangen, denn Angeln scheint mir nicht immer am erfolgreichsten zu sein.

Ich bleibe aber dabei: Nur Schnur und Haken, wobei die Schnur wichtiger ist, als der Haken. Es gibt zig Anleitungen, wie man aus Dornengeäst, Holz- oder Knochensplittern usw. Haken basteln kann. Die Schnur ist aber nur sehr sehr schwer aus Naturmaterialien zurechtzutüddeln. Wohl dem, der über übers langes Haupthaar verfügt. Damit kommt man auch durch jedes Flughafenschaltern. Wolfgang Petri weiß genau was er tut und ist eine eiskalte Survivalsau unter der Tarnung des Schlagersängers. Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn unter seinen Freundschaftsbändchen ein Hakenmäppchen versteckt ist. #6


----------



## Andal (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

@ Thomas:

Bei dir dürfte es baujahrbedingt auch nicht viel anders gewesen sein. Aber bei mir war in der Bubenzeit eigentlich jeder Nachmittag so ein Survivaltag. Schnackelbrax, oder Feitl (für Nichtbayern: Taschenmesser, oder Steckmesser zur Lederhose) waren immer dabei und ein paar Meter Angelschnur, nebst einem Haken, hat auch nie gefehlt. Damit haben wir ganz naiv und ohne viel Kopfzerbrechen unsere Fischerl gefangen und sie am Lagerfeuerchen gegrillt. Mehr brauchte es nicht und mehr gabs auch gar nicht.

Heute haben wir eine ganze Angelbibilothek im Kopf und sind dementsprechend verpeilt... aber gehen würde das heute sicher auch noch. Man müsste glatt mal einen Angelcontest mit Nichts machen!


----------



## Aurikus (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Andal schrieb:


> Man müsste glatt mal einen Angelcontest mit Nichts machen!



Das wäre doch mal was!
20m Mono, ein paar Haken und los geht's! Am Rhein wird das meiner Meinung nach recht einfach!


----------



## Aurikus (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Ach ja! Mein Survival-Kit zum Fische fangen würde aus einem Messer, 50m 0.30er Mono, nem Päckchen 6er und 4er Einzelhaken bestehen!


----------



## Andal (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal was!
> 20m Mono, ein paar Haken und los geht's! Am Rhein wird das meiner Meinung nach recht einfach!



 ...und an der Rheinprommenade steht kein Fahnenmast mehr, weil sich alle Kombatanten spontan entschlossen haben zu stippen.


----------



## Aurikus (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

So ungefähr! :-D


----------



## vermesser (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Hab ich überlesen oder kam noch keiner auf eine schnöde Senke? Relativ leicht und platzsparend und effektiv...ein langer Ast sollte sich finden lassen...und das Netz und die Schnur wiegt nicht die Welt...einzig der Rahmen...aber dafür ist der Erfolg ziemlich garantiert unter mitteleuropäischen Verhältnissen, außer im allertiefsten Winter...


----------



## Aurikus (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Das wäre auch noch eine Idee! Nur wie Du schon geschrieben hast, muss die Jahreszeit dann stimmen! Im Winter halte ich es für fast unmöglich!


----------



## vermesser (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Im Winter halte ich es für fast unmöglich!



Da isses mit Schnur und Haken aber auch ne Sache für sich...und Köder musste auch noch finden.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



vermesser schrieb:


> Da isses mit Schnur und Haken aber auch ne Sache für sich...und Köder musste auch noch finden.



Der Winter hat aber den Vorteil, dass man einfacher an die Stellen rankommt. Mir ist da nämlich unser Eisangel-Ausflug aus diesem Winter eingefallen, wir haben da sehr spartanisch geangelt - und gefangen. Weil wir keine horizontalen Distanzen überbrücken mussten, sondern zu den Hotspots einfach auf dem Eis hinlaufen konnten 







Ein absolutes Survival-Tool dass wir dabei hatten, war übrigens der elektrische Stuhl :q :q


----------



## angler1996 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

muss doch keine Senke sein, ein Wurfnetz tuts doch auch, kann man im Winter durchs Eisloch fädeln (Senkennetz natürlich auch)
Gruß A.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Bei dieser Fragestellung merke ich wieder einmal, dass ich kein richtiger Angler bin! Wie bereits kreuzass bemerkte, braucht man zum Fangen von Fischen nur den Kopf und die Hände, oder sollte ich der Einzige sein, der in seiner Jugend Forellen mit der Hand aus den Bächen gegriffen hat? Im Outback oder auch Weglosen Land, und nur da macht so ein Gedanke überhaupt Sinn, muß man als 'Gestrandeter' erst einmal nach Trinkbarem Ausschau halten. Und da bietet sich nicht der See, dessen Ufer meist sumpfig ist an, sonder ein kleiner Zu- oder Abfluß. Hier tummeln sich so allerhand eßbare Wassertiere, dessen Fang keinerlei Werkzeug oder Ausrüstung verlangt. Auch das Töten und ausweiden geht übrigens ohne Messer. Wenn es ums Überleben geht, spielt auch der Zeitfaktor eine große Rolle. Man hat nicht die Zeit, stundenlang seinen eben gefangenen Wurm an einem 2m -Schnurgedöns zu baden. Ganz andere Dinge wie sichere Übernachtung und Finden von Zivilisation sind neben der Ernährung wesentlich zeitaufwändiger. Daher würde ich den Fisch auch roh essen (schon probiert).
Und jetzt zerreißt mich in der Luft, ja ich kann Fische greifen auch jetzt im hohen Alter noch und ich finde das nicht einmal unwaidmännisch, denn ich täusche dem Fisch keine Nahrung vor (Mann gegen Fisch - Jedem seine Chance).
Schwefi


----------



## glavoc (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

@ Schwefi,
denke mal, dass fast sämtliche Lausbuben die in einer ländlichen Gegend aufgewachsen sind, mit Salmonidengewässern in der Nähe, ihre Forellen von Hand fangen können... 
Nur im großem Fluß...am See...oder am Meer wirst du mit der Technik nich weit kommen.
Zumal, jetzt bei diesen Aussentemperaturen...

Winter & Naturköder finden: Definitiv möglich! Und sobald der erste Fisch gefangen wurde, hat sich das "Naturköderproblem" eh erledigt...

Also ich bleib bei 0,45 Mono/100m und mehrere Top-Einzelhaken  ganz im Ernst, ich angel jetzt mehr als drei Jahrzehnte lang schon mit der Handleine...bissle Erfahrung bring ich schon mit  ... zudem ist Mono nicht nur zum Angeln gut...
LG


----------



## thanatos (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

auf was ich nicht verzichten möchte ,eine starke Lupe zum
Feuer machen (falls die Mahlzeit etwas mickrig ausfällt
kann man sie damit auch vergrößern-Einbildung macht auch stark):q
Angelhaken von 1-14,ein extrem scharfes Taschenmesser,
´ne schwere Machete und Salz.Ohne Salz schmeckt alles bescheiden.


----------



## thanatos (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

nee die Angelschnur hätte ich auch nicht vergessen.#d


----------



## vermesser (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> sondern zu den Hotspots einfach auf dem Eis hinlaufen konnten



Und wie bekommst Du ein Loch ins Eis? Hast Du im Survival Pack einen Eisbohrer oder ne solide Axt? Mit Taschenmesser etc. dürfte das bei tragfähigem Eis ne harte Nuss werden  .


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Zum Feuermachen empfehle ich einen "Magnesium-Stein":
Das ist ein kleiner Magnesiumblock mit integriertem Feuerstein. Gibt´s für ein paar € im Outdoorladen.

Mit dem Messer Späne runterschneiden und mit dem Feuerstein entzünden.
Wiegt nur ein wenig, aber damit kann man, auch unter extrem feuchten Bedingungen ein Feuer entfachen.


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*

Schon mal ausprobiert?

Ich habe schon etwas üben müssen, bis die Funken vom Wildmarkstikkan da hin geflogen sind, wo sie hin sollen. Ob dann allerdings wirklich ein Feuer aus dem winzigen Glutnest im Zunder wird, ist wieder eine andere Frage. Es soll ja schon Brandstifter gegeben haben, die selbst mit Benzin nichts zum lodern brachten...!


----------



## da Poser (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



> Zum Feuermachen empfehle ich einen "Magnesium-Stein":
> Das ist ein kleiner Magnesiumblock mit integriertem Feuerstein. Gibt´s für ein paar € im Outdoorladen.



Ich finde große Feuerstähle besser, bei diesen Kombis ist das in der Regel nur so ein mickriges Stäbchen. 
Zunder kann man auch in der Natur finden, seien es Baumpilze, Rinde, Moderholz, eigentlich alles was brennbar ist und eine möglichst große Oberfläche aufweist.
Ansonsten Watte mit Vaseline getränkt als Zunder mitnehmen.


----------



## hanzz (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Zum Feuermachen empfehle ich einen "Magnesium-Stein":
> Das ist ein kleiner Magnesiumblock mit integriertem Feuerstein. Gibt´s für ein paar € im Outdoorladen.
> 
> Mit dem Messer Späne runterschneiden und mit dem Feuerstein entzünden.
> Wiegt nur ein wenig, aber damit kann man, auch unter extrem feuchten Bedingungen ein Feuer entfachen.



Zusätzlich würd ich mein Zippo mitnehmen, evtl funktionierts noch, wenn ich irgendwo strande.

Die Watte darin dient ggf auch noch als Zunder.

Die wichtigsten Angelsachen (0,30er Schnur, grosse und kleine Haken, Stahl) wurden genannt und die würden auch in meiner Tasche dabei sein.

Eine Tasse oder Flasche aus Metall um Wasser abzukochen, sowie ein gutes Messer sind unverzichtbar.

Vielleicht noch ein gutes Buch.
Schnaps brennen in der Wildnis, oder so |supergri


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Survival-Kit*



Andal schrieb:


> Schon mal ausprobiert?
> 
> Ich habe schon etwas üben müssen, bis die Funken vom Wildmarkstikkan da hin geflogen sind, wo sie hin sollen. Ob dann allerdings wirklich ein Feuer aus dem winzigen Glutnest im Zunder wird, ist wieder eine andere Frage. Es soll ja schon Brandstifter gegeben haben, die selbst mit Benzin nichts zum lodern brachten...!



Bisschen üben muss man da natürlich.

Ich kenne Helden, die es ohne Brandbeschleuniger, selbst mit einer ganzen Schachtel Steichhölzer nicht schaffen, ein Lagerfeuer anzuzünden...|uhoh:

Denen wird ein Magnesiumstein auch nicht weiterhelfen!

Das ist Werkzeug für Leute, die wissen, daß man aus Glut, auch ohne Benzin, Feuer machen kann...|rolleyes




da Poser schrieb:


> Ich finde große Feuerstähle besser, bei diesen Kombis ist das in der Regel nur so ein mickriges Stäbchen.
> Zunder kann man auch in der Natur finden, seien es Baumpilze, Rinde, Moderholz, eigentlich alles was brennbar ist und eine möglichst große Oberfläche aufweist.
> Ansonsten Watte mit Vaseline getränkt als Zunder mitnehmen.



:mEs gibt Situationen, in denen die richtige Technik wichtiger ist, als die Größe!

Bei einem Survival-Kit sind Gewicht und Packmaß oft das allerwichtigste Kriterum.

Und das "mickrige Stäbchen" reicht locker!

Die eigentliche Geheimwaffe ist ja das Magnesium:
:mMit den Spänen kann man, auch wenn der Zunder selbst noch feucht ist, ein Glutnest entfachen!

Das kann, im Extremfall, lebensrettend sein.


----------

